# بالصور افخم مطعم سمك بالمملكة - بالمطابخ العالمية الخمسة



## فن التسويق (18 ديسمبر 2012)

مرحبا بكم في مطعم سمكتي [FONT=&quot]وندعوكم لقضاء وقت لا ينسى في جو هاديء وخدمة مميز لجميع الافراد والعائلات [/FONT]ونصحبكم في عرض مبسط للمطعم من الخارج والداخل وننتظر زيارتكم لنا لتتمتعو بأشهي المأكولات البحرية والمطابخ الخمس الموجودة لدينا ... مطبخ هندي | مطبخ عربي | مطبخ إيطالي | مطبخ صيني | مطبخ غربي

​ 

الوجهه




​ 





المطابخ الخمس


المطبخ العربى 





المطبخ الغربى 





المطبخ الهندى 





المطبخ الايطالى 






المطبخ الصينى
 










واليكم بعض من الفديوهات للمطعم من الداخل والخارج






‫جولة في مطعم سمكتي بالرياض | Samakatee‬&lrm; - YouTube

‫تجربة رائعة في مطعم سمكتي بالرياض | Samakatee Seafood‬&lrm; - YouTube

‫بحريـــات .... مطعــــم سمكتـي | Sea Food .... Smakatee‬&lrm; - YouTube​ 

.هاتــف: 4451936
.فاكس: 4453764
.حي الروضة | الرياض
.المملكة العربية السعودية

www.samakatee.com

www.facebook.com/samakatee

يتم النشر برعاية الراجحى للدعاية والتسويق 
​


----------

